
Show HN: SirixDB – Storing and Querying of Temporal Data (Java and Open Source) - lichtenberger
I&#x27;m developing a storage system for versioning data at the subfile level, especially well suited for SSDs due to its log-structured COW nature. It implements a novel versioning algorithm called sliding snapshot, a diff-algorithm which makes use of our stable record-identifiers and optionally hashes, another diff algorithm for importing similar XML-documents as a versioned resource as well as novel XPath axis to navigate not only in space, but also in time. Recently, I&#x27;ve implemented a higher level, asynchronous REST-API with Kotlin (Coroutines) and Vert.x in a seperate module.<p>The system is heavily inspired by the filesystem ZFS.<p>My goal is to put forth the idea of a versioned, distributed storage system to easily support temporal analytical tasks, which are best applied to a series of revisions in order to analyse how the data has changes. Other tasks might simply include easy undo&#x2F;redo operations.<p>http:&#x2F;&#x2F;sirix.io
======
lichtenberger
Maybe someone has an idea what's wrong with my simple Dockerfile, I'm getting
the exception "io.netty.channel.AbstractChannel$AnnotatedConnectException:
Connection refused: localhost/127.0.0.1:8080" when I want to run it via
`docker run -t -i -p 9443:9443 sirixdb/sirix`.

Any help is greatly appreciated :-)

The Dockerfile used:

[https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix/blob/master/bundles/sirix-r...](https://github.com/sirixdb/sirix/blob/master/bundles/sirix-
rest-api/Dockerfile)

------
lichtenberger
It's somehow not connecting to the Keycloak-instance. Same with using the host
network:

`docker run --network=host -t -i -p 9443:9443 sirixdb/sirix`

------
lichtenberger
Oh by the way retrieval of nodes/records and storing modifications are
logarithmic (O(log n)). Space complexity is O(n).

------
lichtenberger
I just updated the documentation slightly, how to set up and start the HTTP-
server without docker.

